# Octrodamus



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

this damn thing has been perfect. we need him in MMA


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Too bad we're gonna fry him for predicting Spain over Germany. WE WOULD HAVE WON IF IT WEREN'T FOR HIM DAMMIT!!!


----------

